# المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

إهداء الى المهندس pora


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

من
avk
السعودية


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

الموضوع لأخونا المهندس PORA

المحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابس


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

الموضوع لأخونا المهندس PORA أيضا


المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد


----------



## hamadalx (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
وجزاك خيرا
في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

وملف آخر من 
NIBCO


http://ifile.it/mcw6lxi/Nibco.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

O.C.V. VALVES


http://ifile.it/7a0ekgr/ocv.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

mueller
في الطريق
فأفسحوا له


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

لهواة الUL 
المحابس مطابقة
وكمان
ULC
و FM
وآآآآآآآآآآآآخر حلاوة مولد



http://ifile.it/6n5mkq7/mueller.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

وcrane ماله؟
عيب أيه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/f5j94ms/Crane.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

أحيانا نجد مكتوب على بعض المحابس


 .w.o.g
ماذا تعني ؟؟
يعني يمكن استخدامه للمياه water وجاء منها w

يعني يمكن استخدامه للزيوت oil وجاء منها o

يعني يمكن استخدامه للغازات gasses وجاء منها g


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

Actaris

http://ifile.it/2c4rzu6/Actaris.rar


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2010)

الله ينور ياهندسه والشغل ده كان مستخبى فين


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

pora قال:


> الله ينور ياهندسه والشغل ده كان مستخبى فين


 

بوست مشترك بيني وبينك ياهندسة
فاحرص على رفده من دررك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2010)

ربنا يديم المعروف


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

تاني موللر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أيوا ومالو؟؟؟








http://ifile.it/5acjx9n/Water%20Section%2010.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

pora قال:


> ربنا يديم المعروف


 

آآآآآآآمين
الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد

الهدية في الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر
خليك حريص


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

SIRAI







http://ifile.it/eauxfhc/SIRAI.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/87k6vxe/Actaris.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/cf3debh/Sabre.rar


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

عمروصلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أظهر ياهندسة
عايزين نشوفك كتير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 مايو 2010)

أستاذ ورئيس قسم وبرشحك تكون مشرف للقسم


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> أستاذ ورئيس قسم وبرشحك تكون مشرف للقسم


 الف شكر
والفين سلام
تسلم
لكن لا استحق كل هذا الاطراء


----------



## pora (12 مايو 2010)

منتظر الهديه ياهندسه


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

pora قال:


> منتظر الهديه ياهندسه


 سلام ياصاحبي
ما قلنا في الآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر ياهندسة
والآآآآآآآخر لسه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 مايو 2010)

على فكرة الاطراء عندى غير مرغوب فيه وانما انزلوا الناس منازلهم والله حسيبك


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> على فكرة الاطراء عندى غير مرغوب فيه وانما انزلوا الناس منازلهم والله حسيبك


 آآآآآآآآسفين ياهندسة
لا اظن الإطراء من الاعمال الغير مرغوب فيها
كالرياء والنفاق وغيرها والتي تقال لمن نخاف منه او نرجو عنده مصلحة
ولكن الإطراء ممكن يكون بين الاخ واخيه رأيك ايه خبسته انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن
اللهم نقي اعمالنا من الرياء
وقلوبنا من النفاق
اللهم ارزق عبدك محمد أحمد الشريف
عملا صالحا
وحسن الخاتمة
 آآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه 200 ميجا عن المحابس هى كل ما املك
و اعتذر لانها غير مرتبة كما ينبغى

http://www.4shared.com/file/cJ3E5ayk/VALVES-1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/iaArpvHp/VALVES-2.html​


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> هذه 200 ميجا عن المحابس هى كل ما املك
> و اعتذر لانها غير مرتبة كما ينبغى​
> ...


وعليكم السلام ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

pora قال:


> منتظر الهديه ياهندسه


 

هـــــــاك
http://ifile.it/zdjpu4r/Gate valves.rar


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــن


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

لكم جزيل الشكر 
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمد أبو حسن 522 (5 مارس 2021)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

